# Piel de escroto de mosca Vs. piel de lombriz del Himalaya



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2012)

Tema derivado de este otro tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/10-mayores-mentiras-audio-hi-end-16273/


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 11, 2012)

bueno esto de la "guerra de las especificaciones" no es nuevo, todo empezo con el amplificador ultalineal en donde se conecto la grilla aceleradora a una derivacion del trafo de salida, la sorpresa fue que la distorcion bajo al .25% williarson (no se como se escribe) decia que al observar las curvas de trasferencia del tubo de potencia por haces y el triodo las dos eran opuestas, en tonces se le ocurrio tomar la alimentacion de pantalla de una derivacion del transormador y asi emparejar las curvas, lo que hizo a mi entender es meter una enorme realimentacion en la aceleradora, o sea mas de lo mismo reducir la distorcion con enormes cantidades de realimentacion.... cosa que la rca hacia con un pequeño condensador desde placa a grilla en sus equipos hi fi... o sea que esta discucion tiene ya mas de 70 años, y toda la gilada sigue defendiendo sus posturas con argumentos variados de todo tipo y color en la que me incluyo
para resumir: me encanta como suena mi amplificador con valvulas de haces con 750 voltios de alimentacion en placa que de paso cuando una araña se pone entre las conecciones de placa se frie( aparecen 1500 voltios que la atraviesan ) y me encantan sus 250watt por canal y soy feliz
o esto no es lo que queremos en definitiva??


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola, que tal ? (aparecerà San Cacho.....)
En definitiva (o sea), con poca o mucha realimentaciòn, lo que importa es que sea hifi (estado sòlido), esa coloraciòn (distorsiòn, en realidad) no es hifi (valvular).
En el caso de un guitarrista, por ej., el equipo valvular (como ya hemos dicho varias veces en el foro), no es mas que parte de su instrumento para producir, como el lo desee, su arte (coloraciòn, bah, distorsiòn).
Esto sin olvidarse, de que en todo el proceso desde la grabaciòn, hasta el quemado del CD, esa señal paso por lo menos, por mas de 150 o 200 monoliticos (IC operacionales).
Para despuès, distorsionarla al reproducirla en un ampli valvular. Prefiero calefaccionarme con calefacciòn central y escuchar mùsica con un ampli hifi.
Cada uno es feliz como quiere, asi que si alguien es feliz escuchando con una Spica, bàrbaro. Pero que no me quiera convencer de que la Spica es hifi.
Por lo menos lo que yo quiero, en definitiva, es ser feliz, por eso quiero escuchar mùsica en un equipo hifi.
Al final, como referencia, si le creemos a la gente de Matrix HiFi, en pruebas ABX entre valvulares y estados sòlidos, si existe diferencia notable. Y cuando los especimenes de prueba (personas), son consultadas acerca de cual les agrado mas, eligieron en forma unànime, al de estado sòlido (obvio, antes de saber, cual era cual).
Sds.


----------



## piratex45 (Abr 11, 2012)

Hola amigos, les cuento algo que me pasó. Hace unos años tenía un perro que se pasaba el día durmiendo, cuando yo lo llamaba se despertaba y venía corriendo. Un día hice la prueba de llamarlo usando un muy buen micrófono conectado a lo que yo creía era mi Super amplificador y unos parlantes de PMadre. El perro ni siquiera movió una oreja y siguió durmiendo.
A partir de ahí me convencí. Lo que llamamos Alta Fidelidad y sonido perfecto no es tal. Que no se pueda medir dónde falla no quiere decir que la falla no exista.
Creo que es nuestro cerebro el que pone lo que falta, basado en lo que tiene guardado como recuerdos.
Cuando Edison hizo su primera grabación de voz en un cilindro encerado todos los presentes dijeron que el sonido era perfecto, que casi no se distinguía del original.!!!!!!
Como dije antes esto no va a hacer que deje de buscar la mínima distorsión y mejor respuesta en frecuencia y transitorios en mis amplificadores.
Sería bueno que el que pueda reproduzca mi experiencia con su perro y nos cuente.
Saludos. Piratex


----------



## djwash (Abr 11, 2012)

Antes habia un equipo que sonaba perfecto para su epoca, digamos, en el principio, era lo que habia, hoy tenemos un minimo de calidad en cualquier sistema medio pelo, placas de sonido, reproductores, y altavoces.

Se puede decir que un equipo de música Sony, correctamente ecualizado, suena aceptable, y para alguien mas exigente son necesarios unos monitores HiFi o algo por el estilo, ambos casos tienen sus diferencias tanto en calidad como en costos, pero ninguno raya lo audiofilo, estamos hablando de mentiras en audio, como que un cable mallado de U$S 10 es algo comun, pero un cable mallado de U$S 3000 no es mejor al anterior.

En el caso del perro, no me parece relevante, el tema habla sobre personas que dicen escuchar mejor con un cable libre de oxigeno...

He puesto algunas veces ladridos de perros en MP3 en el equipo de musica Sony GTR33, y en el celular, y en ambos casos mi perra se pone a ladrar...

Que los perros tengan un oido mas amplio que nosotros seguro, pero dudo que entiendan de HiFI...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2012)

*His master’s voice*

​


----------



## swilwerth (Abr 11, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> o esto no es lo que queremos en definitiva??



Por supuesto, estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
El ultralineal en válvulas me parece insuperable, en lo que a válvulas se refiere.

No solamente compensa la alinealidad de la etapa de potencia, sinó que atenúa las distorisiones que aparecen en el transformador de salida.
Ni hablar si además se agrega un segundo lazo completo de realimentación que se toma de la salida del trafo y se inyecta en la malla del cátodo de la primera válvula del pre.
Para eso además, se debe tomar en cuenta el corrimiento de fase total del sistema.

A lo que voy es que no me interesa la discusión bueno vs malo, mejor vs peor, viejo vs nuevo.
Simplemente me alcanza con decir que es diferente.
Diferente no implica que algo sea mejor o peor.
Ese atributo se lo da quién lo escucha y es absolutamente subjetivo.

En cuanto a lo que no se mide no significa que no exista.
Nos metemos en un terreno metafísico.
Como la famosa parábola: "si un árbol cae en el bosque y no hay nadie quien lo escuche o lo registre, hace ruido?"
Probablemente sí, pero ¿como saberlo sin utilizar las herramientas de la razón?

Incluso existen cosas que nunca vamos a poder medir, en donde juega el principio de incertidumbre.
Y en donde solamente se puede teorizar sobre su existencia a través de medidas por demás indirectas.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 12, 2012)

No existe la discusión "mejor vs peor", ya que la única manera de determinar que es mejor o peor es, midiendo. Y si es mensurable, no es opinable AKA, si es objetivo, no es subjetivo.
Ahora, la discusión, a mi me gusta mas este que ese, es perfectamente válida y razonable, porque ahí entra el "atributo que se lo dá quién lo escucha". Y quien tiene la verdad ahí ?, todos (o ninguno). Cada uno tiene su visión del mundo, que no es el mundo. El mundo es distinto (Leading Learning Communities@MIT).
Las herramientas de la razón son las que se usan para diseñar, construir, poner a punto y mensurar las herramientas que usamos para escuchar. Luego, por que desestimarlas para determinar que es mejor o que es peor ? Que loco sería, no ?
Probablemente haya cosas (atributos) que no se midan, probablemente no los haya. Esto ya es futurología.
Pero en el actual estado de cosas, sabemos bastante acerca de que atributos se deben acotar para que lo que grabó el artista (con el valvular), suene lo mas fiel posible (Alta Fidelidad) en nuestro hogar. Y esos atributos son mensurables. Por eso no hay discusión sobre que es bueno y que no.
Después que cada uno sea feliz escuchando música con su Spica.
Sds.


----------



## swilwerth (Abr 12, 2012)

La objetividad en cuanto a audio, es un tema muy polémico.

La parte subjetiva es muy importante, ya que el proceso completo de audición tiene tanto componentes objetivos como subjetivos.
No deja de ser utópico, el planteo de la reproducción "inmaculada", tal cual como la dejó el artista.
Ya que el equipo que lo reproduce, se ajusta y se ecualiza por el oyente y no por el artista, entre otras cosas. (además que no se reproduce por el mismo equipo, ni por los mismos parlantes ni estamos en la misma sala).
Desde su inicio, el proceso de masterización y de mezclado, es un procedimiento subjetivo, en donde el sujeto que está en frente de la consola, que normalmente es el artista oculto, suma y re colorea señales a gusto.
Y lo más probable es que lo que escuchemos al final de la cadena, se parezca al original, pero dista de ser igual.

No veo razón para intentar crear un dogma, en cuanto a como debe o no debe escucharse la música.
O forzarse a escuchar algo tal cual lo dejó un sujeto, negando toda capacidad propia para hacerlo sonar más cercano a como nos gusta.

Por ejemplo:

Con métodos objetivos puedo diseñar un amplificador y un juego de parlantes. Acustizar una sala tratando de ganar la menor distorisión, y la mejor respuesta plana en frecuencia con la menor reberberación en todo el conjunto.
Pero el resultado final puede sonar demasiado plano, o frío, o puede tener distintos colores de acuerdo a que cosas priorice y que otras deje de lado.

Y para mí gusto, un buen diseño, es aquel que se ajusta a lo que el oyente quiere escuchar, a la percepción individual de la persona y no aquél que por convencimiento objetivo se supone que es lo que más me tiene que gustar.

No se mi explico.

En resumen, algunos tipos de música, van a sonar mejor con un tinte valvular, mientras que otros suenen mejor con equipos de estado sólido.
Todo depende cual es el tipo de música que querramos escuchar, o si nuestro oído prefiere o no una deteminada cantidad de coloración en el sonido.

Pero el error del planteo. para mi punto de vista, es hacer una dicotomía y poner todo lo que consideramos mejor en un lado y todo en el otro sin contemplar en que caso puede ir uno y en que caso el otro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2012)

swilwerth dijo:


> Desde su inicio, el proceso de masterización y de mezclado, es un procedimiento subjetivo, en donde el sujeto que está en frente de la consola, que normalmente es el artista oculto, suma y re colorea señales a gusto.


Claro, pero es que el ingeniero de sonido también "es parte de la banda" (o al menos eso parece) y lo que el haga es tan válido para la composición como lo que los músicos interpreten o el sonido "valvular" de los amplificadores de viola. Entonces, no hay nada que cuestionar ahí.



swilwerth dijo:


> *O forzarse a escuchar algo tal cual lo dejó un sujeto, negando toda capacidad propia para hacerlo sonar más cercano a como nos gusta.*


Es que el problema es que no hay tal cosa como "la capacidad propia de hacerlo sonar como te gusta" por que en ese caso deberías ser vos el músico que interpreta, y debería ser vos el sonidista y tener los tracks individuales y mezclarlos a tu antojo.

Como eso no es posible cuando comprás un CD, cualquier intento de modificar el sonido con "capacitores de oro", "bobinas de platino" y "pétalos de rosas" lo único que hace es *distorsionar *la grabación original. Si distorsiona no es HiFi, sino cualquier otra cosa cuyo nombre desconozco. Y si te gusta escuchar "distorsionado" estás en todo tu derecho de hacerlo, incluso poniendo los baffles dentro de un tarro de lata para que suene "más metálico"... pero de ahí a hablar de Alta Fidelidad hay un trecho muuuuuy grande.

Por supuesto que es 100% probable que nunca vas a llegar a reproducir lo que el artista grabó... por una infinidad de motivos (equipos, baffles, sala, oído propio, psicoacústica y todo lo otro que se te ocurra) y también es 100% probable que podés ecualizar la sala, usar baffle especiales, parlantes de otro planeta y una parva de cosas para MINIMIZAR los efectos distorsivos de los componentes de audio y acercarte los más posible a la reproducción real de lo que está grabado...y todo eso se mide y ajusta en base a cuantificaciones tangibles. De ahí en más, un muy pequeño porcentaje podrá ser psicoacústico....tanto mas pequeño cuanto mas entrenado tengas el oído escuchando instrumentos reales.

Pero te repito, perseguir la fidelidad es una cosa y otra MUY diferente es tratar de hacer sonar la música como a vos te gusta que suene...y que para otra persona puede ser una soberana porquería y tendrá tanta razón como vos cuando a el no le guste ese sonido que a vos te deleita. En este contexto, cualquier opinión que des vos o la otra persona sobre el sonido que escuchan, o sobre los equipos o sobre la sala es AUTOMATICAMENTE FALSA a menos que vaya precedida de las palabras "a mi me gusta...."


----------



## swilwerth (Abr 12, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que el problema es que no hay tal cosa como "la capacidad propia de hacerlo sonar como te gusta" por que en ese caso deberías ser vos el músico que interpreta, y debería ser vos el sonidista y tener los tracks individuales y mezclarlos a tu antojo.



Si, también puede pasar que venga el artista mismo a escuchar tu equipo high end en tu sala de los sueños, y resulte que el tipo te diga que suena horrible o que le modificaría tal o cual cosa.



ezavalla dijo:


> Como eso no es posible cuando comprás un CD, cualquier intento de modificar el sonido con "capacitores de oro", "bobinas de platino" y "pétalos de rosas" lo único que hace es *distorsionar *la grabación original. Si distorsiona no es HiFi, sino cualquier otra cosa cuyo nombre desconozco.



No comparto la idea de perseguir la pureza, como fin, en ningún aspecto de la vida.
Ese es más un fundamento religioso que científico.



ezavalla dijo:


> Y si te gusta escuchar "distorsionado" estás en todo tu derecho de hacerlo, incluso poniendo los baffles dentro de un tarro de lata para que suene "más metálico"... pero de ahí a hablar de Alta Fidelidad hay un trecho muuuuuy grande.



Ehh, porqué tanta agresión?
Falta que se me acuse de hereje.
Ahh, y escuchar un efecto sonoro de unos baffles adentro de un tarro de lata grabados es aceptable, porque lo hizo el artista, entonces nos esforzamos para escuchar esos bafles adentro del tarro de lata lo mejor posible.
Pero nada de alterar el parlante para que suene más a tarro de lata, eso es prohibido por religión.
Salirse del libro de estándares para que suene un determinado tipo de música con un color no está permitido.
Si no está en la biblia, no vale.
Pero si ese color viene en la grabación, entonces lo aprobamos y nos lo bancamos igual.



ezavalla dijo:


> Por supuesto que es 100% probable que nunca vas a llegar a reproducir lo que el artista grabó... por una infinidad de motivos (equipos, baffles, sala, oído propio, psicoacústica y todo lo otro que se te ocurra) y también es 100% probable que podés ecualizar la sala, usar baffle especiales, parlantes de otro planeta y una parva de cosas para MINIMIZAR los efectos distorsivos de los componentes de audio y acercarte los más posible a la reproducción real de lo que está grabado...y todo eso se mide y ajusta en base a cuantificaciones tangibles. De ahí en más, un muy pequeño porcentaje podrá ser psicoacústico....tanto mas pequeño cuanto mas entrenado tengas el oído escuchando instrumentos reales.



Si, pero las interpretaciones que vos hagas con las mediciones, es lo que vale, y no las mediciones en sí.
Para eso no hay un criterio único.
Por supuesto que existen estándares, nadie dice lo contrario.
Pero dentro de los estándares hay un gran abanico de posiblidades.



ezavalla dijo:


> Pero te repito, perseguir la fidelidad es una cosa y otra MUY diferente es tratar de hacer sonar la música como a vos te gusta que suene...y que para otra persona puede ser una soberana porquería y tendrá tanta razón como vos cuando a el no le guste ese sonido que a vos te deleita. En este contexto, cualquier opinión que des vos o la otra persona sobre el sonido que escuchan, o sobre los equipos o sobre la sala es AUTOMATICAMENTE FALSA a menos que vaya precedida de las palabras "a mi me gusta...."



Las opiniones no son ni verdaderas ni falsas de por sí.
Son válidas, es distinto.
Pueden ser una cosa o la otra dependiendo de como se refuten.

Y también me interesaría saber como pétalos de rosas en un circuito producen una distorsión de la señal original.

Estamos discutiendo entonces sobre pasiones, y las pasiones son subjetivas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 13, 2012)

Lo dije ya 20 veces y lo seguiré diciendo : NO ES LO MISMO CREAR MUSICA QUE REPRODUCIRLA. 

En la Creacion , vale todo y el artista dice "esto es lo que quiero y que suene asi" . 
Desde nuestro punto de "reproductores" lo que vale es tratar de ajustarnos a eso que está creado.
Y medir todo lo que podamos medir para dejar el menor lugar posible a lo subjetivo.
ESO ES HIFI ... lo otro es seguir "creando" nosotros por encima de la obra y bueno , cada cual es libre de hacerlo...PERO NO MEZCLEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2012)

swilwerth dijo:


> Si, también puede pasar que venga el artista mismo a escuchar tu equipo high end en tu sala de los sueños, y resulte que el tipo te diga que suena horrible o que le modificaría tal o cual cosa.


Dificilmente un músico pueda decir "exactamente" que es lo que le cambiaría al sonido, así que mas allá de tocar los controles de tono es poco y nada lo que puede hacerse para modificarlo.... al menos en una instalación hogareña convencional y sin recurrir a inventos extraños.



swilwerth dijo:


> No comparto la idea de perseguir la pureza, como fin, en ningún aspecto de la vida.
> Ese es más un fundamento religioso que científico.


Estás en todo tu derecho de no compartir la idea, pero también esta muy equivocada tu opinión de sobre que la pureza es algo "religioso"... a menos que no estemos hablando de lo mismo (y no sé donde cité a la Pureza )



swilwerth dijo:


> Ehh, porqué tanta agresión?
> Falta que se me acuse de hereje.
> Ahh, y escuchar un efecto sonoro de unos baffles adentro de un tarro de lata grabados es aceptable, porque lo hizo el artista, entonces nos esforzamos para escuchar esos bafles adentro del tarro de lata lo mejor posible.
> Pero nada de alterar el parlante para que suene más a tarro de lata, eso es prohibido por religión.
> ...


Antes de seguir la discusión te aclaro dos cosas:
1- No hay agresión de ningún tipo en mis comentarios. Solo me estoy limitando a defender mi posición con argumentos, que es como debe hacerse.
2- Estamos discutiendo sobre cuestiones técnicas y psicoacústicas relacionadas con el audio. Si vos tenés algun problema con la religión te aviso que vas a tener que buscar otro lugar donde expresar tus inconvenientes y no usar este foro o tema para descargarte.

Bueno, volviendo al asunto, parece que no me entendiste lo que puse antes cuando aclaré:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Es que el problema es que no hay tal cosa como "la capacidad propia de  hacerlo sonar como te gusta" por que en ese caso deberías ser vos el  músico que interpreta, y debería ser vos el sonidista y tener los tracks  individuales y mezclarlos a tu antojo.


NADIE te prohíbe que modifiqués el sonido con tarros de lata si eso es lo que te gusta. Lo que no se acepta que luego hablés de alta fidelidad cuando todo lo que hacés es cambiar el sonido de la grabación a tu antojo. Está mas claro?



swilwerth dijo:


> Si, pero las interpretaciones que vos hagas con las mediciones, es lo que vale, y no las mediciones en sí.
> Para eso no hay un criterio único.


Disculpame, pero esto no podemos discutirlo, por que la apreciación que has dado es COMPLETAMENTE ERRONEA y lo unico que muestra es un serio desconocimiento de la teoría científica.
De todas maneras te aclaro que coincido en que lo importante es la interpretación de las mediciones, pero mas importante que eso es el conocimiento que resplada la interpretación.



swilwerth dijo:


> Y también me interesaría saber como pétalos de rosas en un circuito producen una distorsión de la señal original.


Exactamente de la misma forma que lo hacen los capacitores con dieléctrico de cera de abeja


----------



## swilwerth (Abr 13, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo dije ya 20 veces y lo seguiré diciendo : NO ES LO MISMO CREAR MUSICA QUE REPRODUCIRLA.
> 
> En la Creacion , vale todo y el artista dice "esto es lo que quiero y que suene asi" .
> Desde nuestro punto de "reproductores" lo que vale es tratar de ajustarnos a eso que está creado.
> ...



Ok, no mezclamos.
Volvemos a la tierra.






ezavalla dijo:


> Disculpame, pero esto no podemos discutirlo, por que la apreciación que has dado es COMPLETAMENTE ERRONEA y lo unico que muestra es un serio desconocimiento de la teoría científica.
> De todas maneras te aclaro que coincido en que lo importante es la interpretación de las mediciones, pero mas importante que eso es el conocimiento que resplada la interpretación.



El conocimiento no es algo estático, si lo fuera ya estaría todo resuelto y nada cambiaría.

Ahora, todo esto salió con el tema de los amplificadores valvulares.

Digo, ¿Donde un buen diseño valvular se escapa de las especificaciones del HiFi?

Hasta un diseño, como el utralineal de los años 50 queda dentro del HiFi.

Ahora en cuanto a "si distorsiona no es HiFi".
Todos distorsionan, hasta el mejor.
El tema es el umbral de distorsión (%) y el color de la distorsión.
No todas las distorsiones armónicas son iguales, ni producen los mismos efectos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2012)

swilwerth dijo:


> El conocimiento no es algo estático, si lo fuera ya estaría todo resuelto y nada cambiaría.


Por supuesto que no es algo estático, pero no podemos pretender tener mucha probabilidad de encontrar cosas novedosas (conocimiento) en diseños tecnológicamente obsoletos hace mas de 40 años ni en diseños recontra estudiados durante ese mismo tiempo. Las novedades se dan cuando se produce un cambio importante, tal como el caso de los amplificadores clase D, que es una tecnología nueva y 100% diferente a la tradicional.



swilwerth dijo:


> Ahora, todo esto salió con el tema de los amplificadores valvulares.
> Digo, ¿Donde un buen diseño valvular se escapa de las especificaciones del HiFi?
> Hasta un diseño, como el utralineal de los años 50 queda dentro del HiFi.


No sé donde se escapa, lo que si sé es que queda dentro del HiFi solo si cumple con las especificaciones que así lo definen, y para saber si cumplen hay que *medirlos*... y la medición es 100% objetiva.



swilwerth dijo:


> Ahora en cuanto a "si distorsiona no es HiFi".
> Todos distorsionan, hasta el mejor.
> *El tema es el umbral de distorsión (%)* y el color de la distorsión.
> No todas las distorsiones armónicas son iguales, ni producen los mismos efectos.


Claro que todos distorsionan, pero lo que define si la distorsión se escucha o nó es precisamente lo que vos has mencionado: el umbral de percepción, que se acepta del orden del 0.1%. El "color" no importa, por que por debajo del umbral, la distorsión no existe para los oídos del común de la gente  (y del no tan común, tampoco), y si no se puede escuchar.. "suena" igual de bien un ampli con distorsión del 0.05% que otro con distorsión del 0.0001%, asumiendo que el resto de los parámetros/componentes se mantienen iguales entre sí.


----------



## swilwerth (Abr 13, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Por supuesto que no es algo estático, pero no podemos pretender tener mucha probabilidad de encontrar cosas novedosas (conocimiento) en diseños tecnológicamente obsoletos hace mas de 40 años ni en diseños recontra estudiados durante ese mismo tiempo. Las novedades se dan cuando se produce un cambio importante, tal como el caso de los amplificadores clase D, que es una tecnología nueva y 100% diferente a la tradicional.
> 
> No sé donde se escapa, lo que si sé es que queda dentro del HiFi solo si cumple con las especificaciones que así lo definen, y para saber si cumplen hay que *medirlos*... y la medición es 100% objetiva.
> 
> Claro que todos distorsionan, pero lo que define si la distorsión se escucha o nó es precisamente lo que vos has mencionado: el umbral de percepción, que se acepta del orden del 0.1%. El "color" no importa, por que por debajo del umbral, la distorsión no existe para los oídos del común de la gente  (y del no tan común, tampoco), y si no se puede escuchar.. "suena" igual de bien un ampli con distorsión del 0.05% que otro con distorsión del 0.0001%, asumiendo que el resto de los parámetros/componentes se mantienen iguales entre sí.



Entonces si hablamos de umbrales de distorsión, la distorsión del amplificador es despreciable incluso con válvulas, comparado con la distorsión que produce un parlante, hasta el mejor de hoy en día.

Mirate las especificaciones de este:
http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/13721949/1059456810/name/Mullard

Y este archivo histórico: (estamos hablando de 1954, ehh, no de los 90's)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullard_5-10

0,2% THD de 20 a 20kHz

El clase D, no es nuevo, viene de los 70's.
Y la verdad, que la única ventaja que le veo es que es energéticamente óptimo.
Pero a costa de una distorsión mayor, ya que la entrada debe modularse a ancho de pulso para pasar por la etapa de potencia.
Y dicha modulación tiene una distorsión inevitable y ruido, como en los moduladores de FM.

Nadie niega los conocimientos nuevos.
Pero los conocimientos nuevos pueden servir también para mejorar cosas de hace 40 años.

Ahh, y me olvidaba, al valvular le puedo poner un pote en la realimentación, para elegir cuanta distorsión de segunda armónica quiero introducir.
No deja de ser HiFi por eso, puede serlo o no dependiendo de donde deje ese potenciómetro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2012)

swilwerth dijo:


> Entonces si hablamos de umbrales de distorsión, la distorsión del amplificador es despreciable incluso con válvulas, comparado con la distorsión que produce un parlante, hasta el mejor de hoy en día.


El tema de los parlantes es mas complicado, por que si bien distorsionan mas que un ampli, en el proceso de escucha interviene también el medio de transporte (aire+acústica de la sala) y el canal auditivo humano, y las distorsiones que eso produce son mucho mayores que las de los parlantes y amplificadores, con la diferencia de que el oído está capacitado para corregir dinámicamente muchas de ellas. De todas formas, un buen parlante tiene una distorsión del 1%, pero siempre es fija para una instalación dada... y si metés un ampli con distorsión del 1, 2 o 3%... la vas a notar.



swilwerth dijo:


> Mirate las especificaciones de este:
> http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/13721949/1059456810/name/Mullard
> 
> Y este archivo histórico: (estamos hablando de 1954, ehh, no de los 90's)
> ...


Seeee....el Mullard es bueno en cuanto a distorsión, como lo son todos los diseños push-pull *realimentados*... tal como los PrimaLuna actuales con control automático de polarización y demás yerbas que contribuyen a eso, y es como decís mas abajo: "usar cosas actuales para mejorar lo viejo".... eso es bueno.
Pero esos amplis no son el problema (aunque ya están al límite de sus posibilidades, sobre todo por el uso de trafos a la salida). El asunto son los diseños sin realimentación o los single-ended, que son tan alabados y sin embargo tienen tasas de distorsión de al menos un orden de magnitud mayor que el Mullard y además, es variable con la potencia de salida.



swilwerth dijo:


> El clase D, no es nuevo, viene de los 70's.
> Y la verdad, que la única ventaja que le veo es que es energéticamente óptimo.
> Pero a costa de una distorsión mayor, ya que la entrada debe modularse a ancho de pulso para pasar por la etapa de potencia.
> Y dicha modulación tiene una distorsión inevitable y ruido, como en los moduladores de FM.


Seguro que el PWM es viejo! Yo he hecho control de motores con PWM en 1989...y la idea ya tenía mas de una década. El problema es que la tecnología solo permitió su implementación correcta en estos ultimos tiempos .
Por otra parte es cierto lo de la distorsión en clase D, pero las componentes espectrales del orden de los 300kHz o más no pueden oirse, así que "no existen para el oído"... solo que el umbral es de otra naturaleza.



swilwerth dijo:


> Ahh, y me olvidaba, al valvular le puedo poner un pote en la realimentación, para elegir cuanta distorsión de segunda armónica quiero introducir.
> No deja de ser HiFi por eso, puede serlo o no dependiendo de donde deje ese potenciómetro.


Está bien, si te gusta distorsionado (en mas o en menos) está OK, el tema es que si lo escuchás estás por encima del umbral... y entonces no es HiFi . Y degradar el ampli para no escucharlo... como que no tiene mucho sentido.

PD: A un ampli de estado sólido o valvular no hace falta tocarle la realimentación para que distorsione. Mejor le metés un DSP a la entrada y por software hacés que distorsione como se te cante y lo cambiás en una pantalla desde el control remoto... usar cosas nuevas para "mejorar" lo viejo.


----------



## juanma (Abr 15, 2012)

Hablando de mentiras en el audio, miren esto:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145797794-big-bang-big-ii-sk-natural-sound-parlantes-ultra-high-end-_JM#questionText_

Como es natural, le hice un par de preguntas, las cuales "respondió" la primera, y borro la segunda. Cuando dijo cables "Quantum biorganics" fué mas fuerte que yo el salir a trollear!!

Esperando que borren mi pregunta, le saque una foto, sin desperdicio!!
No se cómo a esta gente le da la cara para decir lo que dice!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Hablando de mentiras en el audio, miren esto:
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-145797794-big-bang-big-ii-sk-natural-sound-parlantes-ultra-high-end-_JM#questionText_


JUAAAAA!!!! Esos son unos ladris de primera línea!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

juanma dijo:


> Hablando de mentiras en el audio, miren esto:.......



Existen cosas que me reconfortan, _*"Hay gente mas 'Ladri' que yo"*_


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 15, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> JUAAAAA!!!! Esos son unos ladris de primera línea!!!!!






ladris de primera línea dijo:


> Minutos después de conectar el cable a su sistema Esteban me envió un mensaje
> de texto agradeciendo una versión especial de 1.5mts de Ziro SGC MK3.
> Los siguientes días compartió conmigo sus experiencias y hoy en la mañana recibí el
> último mensaje de texto que resumen todo lo anterior, y dice lo siguiente:
> ...



Por favor.... "Voy a hablar con más criterio ahora" 

Te quedaste algo corto con la definición Eduardo!

(Algo largo el mensaje de texto)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2012)

mnicolau dijo:


> Te quedaste algo corto con la definición Eduardo!


Mariano, lo que pasa es que si sigo con la "definición" voy a terminar diciendo que _*"la culpa no la tiene el chancho sino el que le dá el afrecho"*_ ....y alguien podría sentirse tocado .
Ahí donde ves ese "aviso", te aseguro que hay mucha, pero mucha gente que escucha el cambio en el sonido al variar los cables y se regocijan comentando en ciertos foros las diferencias que escuchan, el cambio de "color" del sonido, la amplitud del "sound-stage" y otras barbaridades conseguidas solo cambiando cables   ... y todo esto en un fútil intento de auto-alabarse sus oídos o sus equipos...o ambos. A fin de cuentas... esto no tiene que ver con el audio o con la tecnología, sino con sentirse alabado por algo... y que mejor que ese algo sea tal que "nadie pueda discutirlo" ... así no hay que dar pruebas de nada que pueda llegar a cuestionar el factor de auto-alabanza y descubrir la gran mentira detrás de esto. Los vendedores (de humo ) son conscientes de esto, por eso verás que en el artículo dice:
*SI DE MUSICA SE TRATA...
 CONFIE SOLO EN SUS OIDOS,* 
 ​


----------



## Neodymio (Abr 15, 2012)

Les pasa el trapo a todos! Es ULTRA Hi End, lo nuevo en Argentina y en el mundo!
Me mató la pregunta que le hicieron sobre la física cuántica y la biorgánica


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 15, 2012)

Ya lo dije.. mis baffles tienen ALMA .. quien se atreve a contradecirme???


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2012)

Leyendo en el aviso "Del Ladri" encontré que es el mismo de las válvulas "Criogenizadas"


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

para  echar leña al fuego, solicito a los matematicos de este foro tengan a bien de explicarme( desburrarme) esto:
segun leo aca, http://www.drtube.com/datasheets/7027a-rca1959.pdf en el manual de valvulas rca del 59 dice: for higth fidelity audio amplifier applications, creo que se traduce como " para amplificadores de alta fidelidad, hifi y demas yerbas... el manual es del 59 o sea que la alta fidelidad es mas vieja que el transistor ( por esta epoca los transistores eran un experimento de laboratorios bell )
o sea que  la hi fi nacio con las valvulas de vacio...
prestando atencion al datasheet podemos leer mas abajo typical operation y dice potencia de salida con maxima señal 76 watt, distorcion armonica total 2%
o sea que este tubo tiene una distorcion del 2% cuando entrega 76 watt de potencia!!!!! sin ninguna realimentacion y con dos tonos de prueba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! como se testeaba en aquella epoca
ahora bien vean esto http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXrqwxu.pdf
esta porqueria tiene una distorcion del 10% a plena potencia y con lazo de realimentacion incluido!!! r3 de 22k segun diagrama ( bastante generosa....)
veamos uno de los emblematicos http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/330434/SANYO/STK433-320-E.html otra hilacha inmunda, 10% de distorcion con lazo y todo a plena potencia y encima con un tono de 1 khz.... 
y esto: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MJ15003.pdf alguien me puede explicar cuanto gana esta porqueria 25 o 150? en el tubo es mas facil  transconductancia 6000, y se acabo el misterio
como en todo hay mucho verso las distorsiones de los ci monolíticos  son enormes a plena potencia y ahi es donde el tubo les gana lejitos
la rca tenia un ampli de 70 watt con 0.25% de thd a 70 watt de potencia y el circuito esta en el manual rc26 de 1959 y el 0.25 esta medido con dos tonos como se hacia antaño.... como es el circuito? una sencillez bíblica !!!! nada que el mas inexperto armador no pueda resolver
pd: el mj15003 es mi preferido para audio de alta potencia cumbianchero



fijense en esto http://www.tubebooks.org/tubedata/rc26.pdf en la pagina 583 hay un ampli  hi fi con 0.1% de distorcion a 50watt de potencia yo lo arme hace mucho y la verdad supera todo lo conocido, suena siempre igual al mango o bajito, algo de no creer, y mis equipos valvulares de ahora tienen mucho heredado de este, como el driver push pull, el inversor de fase no me gusta pero bueno para ejemplo sirve


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 18, 2012)

Que sos peleador , esteban ... 
Creo que me has convencido ... voy a empezar a construir una compu a valvulas , no hay nada mas eficiente que programar assembler con clavijas .
Y voy por mas , mi mujer de ahora en mas usara corset y vestidos belle epoque....


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

http://www.tubebooks.org/tubedata/rc26.pdf
este es el manual de valvulas de recepcion

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo para usar como llave no hay cosa mejor que un transistor, o sea que la computadora tiene que ser con ci si o si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajajajajajajajaja



y una mujer hermosa con corcet........ es el sueño del pibe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jajajajjajaja o no?


----------



## juanma (Abr 18, 2012)

Me parece que mezclaste varias cosas


estebanratto dijo:


> o sea que la alta fidelidad es mas vieja que el transistor ( por esta epoca los transistores eran un experimento de laboratorios bell )
> o sea que  la hi fi nacio con las valvulas de vacio...


O sea que la palabra hifi se inventó con las valvulas. No es más que un termino 100% marketinero. Hifi no es ni siquiera un parámetro ! Es una palabra, la cual, a lo largo del tiempo, variando su implicancia.

Y el resto de tus comparaciones, hacelas con un gainclone de mejor calidad, un LM3886 o algún STK. Y la comparación que haces no es en buena fé tampoco, fijate en todo caso el THD a un nivel de escucha standard.

Y tampoco me parece muy válida la comparación en base a un solo parámetro. Buscá cualquier amplificador publicado serio (Elektor, el de Alexander o el de Bob Cordell), tienen mínimo, 10 parámetros medibles. Y en ningún momento habla de HIFI, porque no es seria esa palabra.

Saludos!


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

fijate que la comparación la hago con el STK433-320-E 80watt x3 y tiene el 10% de thd a 80 watt de salida  y encima sin carga inductiva.... y donde lo conecto? a un parlante de carbon? ese stk para mi es emblemático todo señor amplificador... pero a plena power se pudre todo, asi dice sanyo, no lo invente yo, y el de st es mas de lo mismo, monolitico chiquitito 100watt pero con el 10% al palo. o sea que mejor no se puede hacer ( salvo que los ingenieros japoneses y americanos sean una manga de inveciles.... y con companias monstruosas y miles de millones de dolares no puedan hacer algo mejor que eso....)
el de la rca tiene 0.1% de thd a 50 watt(plena potencia) donde todos los transistorizados tienen 10% en las mismas condiciones  
creo que alta fidelidad significa alta fidelidad y ya los explica la norma din 45500 
y que es nivel de escucha standard? para mi el standard es mas o menos los amplificadores desarrollando 150 watt rms por canal, asi andan todo el dia ( vivo en una estancia y el vecino mas cerca esta a 3 km...)y me encanta sentir que se mueve toda la casa .... por eso opte por la valvula de vacio, con niveles altos de potencia de salida se escucha super bien los unicos transistores que hay en ese equipo son para regular el voltaje de bias de las g1 de los tubos finales....
y si todabia existe esta discucion es por que no han experimentado el sonido del vidrio... es como la toyota hilux... una ves que la probas no existe nada igual..... jajajajjaajaja



lo unico parecido a una valvula de potencia por haces es un amplificador clase d de esos conmutados... por ahi hay uno en este foro... con irfz48  y el driver de ior es lo mas parecido a un valvular que escuche.... sera por que el transistor de potencia no amplifica?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 18, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> fijate que la comparación la hago con el STK433-320-E 80watt x3 y tiene el 10% de thd a 80 watt de salida  y encima sin carga inductiva.... y donde lo conecto? a un parlante de carbon? ese stk para mi es emblemático todo señor amplificador... pero a plena power se pudre todo, asi dice sanyo, no lo invente yo, y el de st es mas de lo mismo, monolitico chiquitito 100watt pero con el 10% al palo. o sea que mejor no se puede hacer ( salvo que los ingenieros japoneses y americanos sean una manga de inveciles.... y con companias monstruosas y miles de millones de dolares no puedan hacer algo mejor que eso....)
> el de la rca tiene 0.1% de thd a 50 watt(plena potencia) donde todos los transistorizados tienen 10% en las mismas condiciones
> creo que alta fidelidad significa alta fidelidad y ya los explica la norma din 45500
> y que es nivel de escucha standard? para mi el standard es mas o menos los amplificadores desarrollando 150 watt rms por canal, asi andan todo el dia ( vivo en una estancia y el vecino mas cerca esta a 3 km...)y me encanta sentir que se mueve toda la casa .... por eso opte por la valvula de vacio, con niveles altos de potencia de salida se escucha super bien los unicos transistores que hay en ese equipo son para regular el voltaje de bias de las g1 de los tubos finales....
> ...


perdoname esteban, pero estas mesclando taaaanto las cosas que hasta me da urticaria leerte, si te fijas en la curva de THD Vs Po, te daras cuenta que la THD sube como un flanco neto a partir de dicha potencia, no es lineal con respecto a la potencia de salida, cuando un fabricante dice que a X potencia tiene X THD en realidad te esta diciendo, que podes sacarle X potencia maxima antes que te des cuenta que esta recortando, no hay ningun dispositivo que entregue potencia infinita, las 7027A que publicaste presentan un 2% de THD a 76W (esa es la distorsion que agregan los tetrodos de haces, el trafo, y los drivers tambien agregan mas distorsion, con lo cual la THD final va a ser mucho mas que el 2% a lazo abierto) ahora, si queres sacarle mas potencia, llegará al punto donde el ampli recorte con lo cual la THD sube, cuanta potencia mas podes sacarle? bastante mas de 76W, pero a costas de que la THD sea bastante mayor a ese 2%, si te fijas en la hoja de datos que vos posteaste, te dice, que a 80W de salida la THD es de 10%, ahora, decime vos que THD dice tener a 50W?


----------



## juanma (Abr 18, 2012)

Te repito, comparar en base a un parámetro es erroneo.

El tema es que los gainclone no están hechos para trabajar a plena potencia todo el tiempo. De ahi a que lleguen a un 10% de THD a máxima potencia. Todas las etapas no se comportan bien si estan a mucha temperatura.



estebanratto dijo:


> o sea que mejor no se puede hacer ( salvo que los ingenieros japoneses y americanos sean una manga de inveciles.... y con companias monstruosas y miles de millones de dolares no puedan hacer algo mejor que eso....)


No se justifica hacer un chip para mucha potencia. Para eso lo armás discreto. No son una "manga de imbéciles", todo lo contrario. Si lo es la gente que pretende mucha potencia con esos integrados. Hace raaaato que saben que lo mejor para esos casos es discreto.



> el de la rca tiene 0.1% de thd a 50 watt(plena potencia) donde todos los transistorizados tienen 10% en las mismas condiciones


Comparalo con un buen amplificador discreto. Por ejemplo Accuphase P-7100 de 1000W, con un THD <0,1%.
http://www.accuphase.com/cat/p-7100_e.pdf



> para mi el standard es mas o menos los amplificadores desarrollando 150 watt rms por canal, asi andan todo el dia


No comments.
Naturalmente a ese nivel de escucha un chip suena mal y cualquier comparación no es muy válida. 



> lo unico parecido a una valvula de potencia por haces es un amplificador clase d de esos conmutados... por ahi hay uno en este foro... con irfz48  y el driver de ior es lo mas parecido a un valvular que escuche.... sera por que el transistor de *potencia no amplifica*?


Y que hace sino ahi?????
Está amplificando con máxima ganancia!!! Nada más que trabajan en corte y saturación.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class-D_amplifier

Saludos!


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

si es cierto a 50w tiene 0.4% el stk, todavia muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy alto al lado del rca que tiene 0.1% a 50 watt...
el que postean mas abajo de 1000watt a 0.1% de thd es igual al rca... con una potencia mayor, y sabemos que si empezamos a aumentar potencias a la valvula no hay con que darle, en ese rango es como el motor de combustion interna, la valvula cumplio 100 años en el 2007 y para potencias extremas es lo mejor que hay 
leyendo el accuphase que posteaste dice:"The P-7100 features a massive toroidal power transformer 
with a maximum rating of 1.5 kVA, and two large electrolytic 
capacitors rated for 56,000 µF each, specially selected for 
optimum sound quality." pregunto yo para desasnarme  como hacen para que con un transformador de 1.5 kilovolt ampere alimenten un amplificador de 2000watt o 2kw ? el rendimiento de la etapa final desafia las leyes de conservación de la energia?
ahi dice que tiene un thd de 0.03% a que potencia? a 10 watt en un amplificador de 1000 o 2000 bah no entendi cuanto tira con un trafo de 1.5 kva.... o me estan mintiendo jajajajjajaja
se la creen? 1000+1000 con un trafo de 1.5 kva? y el rendimiento de la salida? y el enorme drenaje de corriente de base de la pila de transistores de salida? y de los driver de los driver?
mas a bajo dice" Power Consumption  135 watts idle
 945 watts in accordance with IEC-60065" 945 watt de consumo y de salida 1000+1000? dejense de joder jajajajja debe ser ecologico, entrega mas energia que la que consume!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tiemblen alquimistas  descubrimos el movimiento perpetuooooooooooooooooo....... 
y creo que segun aprendi en la escuela los amplificadores eran el clase a, el b y el c... ahora el d que es un estado de corte y saturacion, en donde no se emplea la curva de transferencia del dispositivo simplemente conduce o no, y en el funcionamiento del conmutado el transistor conecta y desconecta a una frecuencia de muestreo segun la tension de entrada, toda la porqueria que amplifica el transistor la filtramos a la salida con una inmensa bobina que se lleva puesto todos los problemas que tiene el transistor, que de paso hace lo que mejor sabe hacer conducir y no hacerlo y nos deja como resultado un hermoso sonido parecido al valvular, y tan parecido que yo apenas puedo notar diferencia.......
y todavia despues de leer todo el data del accuphase no se a que potencia tiene esa bajisima distorcion
no creo que sea mejor que la del stk, por lo menos esos de sanyo dicen la verdad 10% a 80 watt...
creo que para poder comparar hay que medir con la misma vara... a plena potencia es a plena potencia el stk 10% y el rca con 7026a 0.1 % simple como el agua el stk a la misma potencia que el rca tiene 0.4%
todavia le gana el valvular pero el stk es exelente en desemeño no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> creo que para poder comparar hay que medir con la misma vara... *a plena potencia es a plena potencia* el stk 10% y el rca con 7026a 0.1 % simple como el agua el stk a la misma potencia que el rca tiene 0.4%



A ver:


			
				hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> cuando un fabricante dice que a X potencia tiene X THD en realidad te  esta diciendo, que podes sacarle X potencia maxima antes que te des  cuenta que esta recortando, no hay ningun dispositivo que entregue  potencia infinita, las 7027A que publicaste presentan un 2% de THD a 76W  (esa es la distorsion que agregan los tetrodos de haces, el trafo, y  los drivers tambien agregan mas distorsion, con lo cual la THD final va a  ser mucho mas que el 2% a lazo abierto) ahora, *si queres sacarle mas  potencia, llegará al punto donde el ampli recorte con lo cual la THD  sube, cuanta potencia mas podes sacarle? bastante mas de 76W, pero a  costas de que la THD sea bastante mayor a ese 2%,* si te fijas en la hoja  de datos que vos posteaste, te dice, que a 80W de salida la THD es de  10%, ahora, decime vos que THD dice tener a 50W?



Que parte es la que no entiende para hacer la comparación?


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 18, 2012)

ezavalla estamos hablando el mismo tema con palabras diferentes,  a 50 watt el rca tiene 0.1% y el stk 0.4%, el stk distorciona mas que el valvular a la misma potencia, lo que distorciona mas es infimo e imperceptible tanto para el 0.1 de el rca del manual rc26 como para el stk, a 50 watt
lo que pasa que en el trafo de salida se anulan las armonicas pares, en tonces por el echo de tener transformador va a distorcionar menos a mayor potencia de salida el valvular, que el estado solido, salvo que pongamos un trafo de salida al de estado solido en tonces los dos van a anular armonicas pares
y cuando las potencias empiezan a crecer se echa mano al tubo de vacio, por que las enormes corrientes de base igualan a las perdidas del calefactor del tubo y el rendimiento energetico no es tan a fabor del estado solido, por eso los amplificadores de muchos kwatt son a valvula de vacio como el caso de transmisores de boardcasting



y fijate que estoy hablando del amplificador que desarrollo la rca para publicidad del 7027a que tiene 0.1% de thd a 50 watt en este caso un amplificador completo de potencia igual al stk el cual esta en el manual de valvulas de recepcion rc26 de 1959 en la pagina 583 saludos!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 18, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> ezavalla estamos hablando el mismo tema con palabras diferentes,  a 50 watt el rca tiene 0.1% y el stk 0.4%, el stk distorciona mas que el valvular a la misma potencia, lo que distorciona mas es infimo e imperceptible tanto para el 0.1 de el rca del manual rc26 como para el stk, a 50 watt
> lo que pasa que en el trafo de salida se anulan las armonicas pares, en tonces por el echo de tener transformador va a distorcionar menos a mayor potencia de salida el valvular, que el estado solido, salvo que pongamos un trafo de salida al de estado solido en tonces los dos van a anular armonicas pares
> y cuando las potencias empiezan a crecer se echa mano al tubo de vacio, por que las enormes corrientes de base igualan a las perdidas del calefactor del tubo y el rendimiento energetico no es tan a fabor del estado solido, por eso los amplificadores de muchos kwatt son a valvula de vacio como el caso de transmisores de boardcasting
> 
> ...




hay esteban, me agotasssssssssss...

sos el primer tipo que conozco que puede comparar peras con tomates....

metes todo en la misma bolsa, comparas un STK de 50W con un ampli a valvulas de 100w que no mediste, pero que *segun* el RC-26 dice tener 0.1% de distorsion (a la mitad de la potencia)

en *TODOS* los amplificadores simetricos, hechos con *CUALQUIER* dispositivo, se cancelan los armonicos pares, los impares, en un valvular, son mayores, producto de que el transformador introduce mas armonicos impares que la propia topologia simetrica, en parte esto es producto de que la permeabilidad del nucleo no es constante, sino que disminuye con la frecuencia, y ademas, varia dependiendo de la exitacion magnetica, a todo esto, también sumale la corriente magnetizante del primario, que esta practicamente en cuadratura y que no es proporcional a la tension aplicada al primario. a ver esteban, yo te recomiendo, en vez de escribir tanto, por que mejor primero no agarras un poco los libros? está bien que cuestionés lo que a veces se da por sentado, pero hay cosas que le pifias feo.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2012)

Estebanratto, estás metiendo la pata hasta el caracú en tus comparaciones.

Primero, comparás una válvula con un gainclone. En todo caso, compará la misma válvula con un transistor (bipolar o MOSFET) si pretendés comparar la distorsión de un dispositivo de estos.
Por desgracia los transistores no suelen incluir este parámetro en sus datasheets, pero por fortuna tenemos este ejemplo: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/4875/MOTOROLA/MJL21193.html

Fijate en el último cuadro de la segunda página, donde habla de características dinámicas, y verás que la THD que tenés usando varios de estos sin aparear las ganancias y a 100W es de 0,8%, pero si los apareás la THD baja a 0,08%. Eso es entre 2,5 y 25 veces menos que en la válvula que elegiste.
¿Nos entendemos?

Por lo demás...

-Podés encontrar amplificadores de estado sólido de 50W con muchísimo menos que el 0,1% de THD. Que no lo quieras admitir es otra cosa.

-Hablás de anular armónicas pares en un trafo ¿cómo es que se hace eso y por qué?. Digo, porque claramente debés saberlo aunque no sabés (según lo que preguntaste más arriba) cómo es eso de la ganancia de los transistores. Eso sí me resulta raro.

-Seguís con ejemplos puntuales de un transistor o un amplificador comparado con una válvula o un ampli valvular, y a partir de un ejemplo generalizás, cuando el razonamiento es necesariamente al revés. en fin, no sé qué tanto sepas de electrónica, pero de lógica venís flojo.

-Creo que no entendés la idea de HiFi y mentiras, porque lo que estás discutiendo es que había cosas que se llamaban HiFi en los '50s. Nadie niega eso ni este es un hilo para discutir sobre "Válvulas vs. Transistores" (ya hay uno de esos), sino sobre las mentiras que se dicen sobre el audio HiFi. Una de las más difundidas es que las válvulas son HiFi y ya habrás podido comporbar (con el datasheet que te pasé más arriba) que distorsionan más que los transistores, con lo que no son "más HiFi" que los transistores. Punto.
Si te gustan más... escuchá sólo valvulares, no hay problema. Pero no discutas lo que no tiene sentido desde el vamos.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 18, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> ...y esto: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/MJ15003.pdf alguien me puede explicar cuanto gana esta porqueria 25 o 150? en el tubo es mas facil  transconductancia 6000, y se acabo el misterio...


    ¿Qué tiene que ver numéricamente una ganancia de corriente (Ic/Ib , adimensional) con una transconductancia (Ip/Vg, dimensión de conductancia)? ? ?

Son 6000µmhos = 6mmhos = 0.006mhos = 6000000nmhos 

De lo que te alcancé a leer, lo único claro y evidente es que te gusta memorizar términos que no tenés NLMPI de lo que son para comparar peras con manzanas.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 18, 2012)

el tema es que la ganancia de corriente de un transistor depende de la corriente de colector, por eso es que especifican entre 25 y 150, y a causa de esto el transistor introduce distorsion.

ahora, la transconductancia de una valvula, depende del punto de operacion de la valvula, es un parametro muchisimo mas dinamico que la ganancia de corriente de un transistor.

tanto el factor de amplificacion, la resistencia de placa y la transconductancia son valores dinamicos, los que te figuran en el manual de valvulas es en condiciones estaticas en un punto de operacion definido y declarado en la hoja de datos. BASTA esteban, agarra los libros o te mandamos a marzo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 18, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> el tema es que la *ganancia de corriente de un transistor depende de la corriente de colector*, por eso es que especifican entre 25 y 150, y a causa de esto el transistor introduce distorsion.


Y también depende de la tensión C-E (el famoso efecto Early)... lo que mete mas distorsión aún...


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 19, 2012)

hay chicos no entienden... comparo un amplificador de el año 1959 de 50 watt operando a 50 watt con un thd de 0.1% a 50 watt, con un stk de 80 watt, operando a 50 watt con un thd de 0.4 que es cuatro veces mas grande la distorcion  del stk que el valvular del año 1959
y para comparar amplis del 2012 tenemos la hilacha esa del accuphase feo con este
http://www.audioresearch.com/Reference750.html 
SPECIFICATIONS

POWER OUTPUT: 750 watts per channel continuous from 20Hz to 20kHz. 1kHz total harmonic distortion typically 0.5% at 750 watts, below .04% at 1 watt.  Approximate actual power available at “clipping” 850 watts (1kHz).  (Note that actual power output is dependent upon both line voltage and “condition” i.e.: if power line has high distortion, maximum power will be affected adversely, although from a listening standpoint this is not very critical.)
POWER BANDWIDTH: (-3dB points) 15Hz to 150kHz.
FREQUENCY RESPONSE: (-3dB points at 1 watt) 1 Hz to 200 kHz.
INPUT SENSITIVITY: 4.6V RMS Balanced for rated output. (24 dB gain into 8 ohms.)
INPUT IMPEDANCE: 200K ohms Balanced.
OUTPUT TAPS: 4, 8, 16 ohms.
OUTPUT REGULATION: Approximately 0.5dB 16 ohm load to open circuit (Damping factor approximately 17).
OVERALL NEGATIVE FEEDBACK: 13dB.
SLEW RATE:  20 volts/microsecond.
RISE TIME: 1.5 microseconds.
HUM & NOISE: Less than 0.2mV RMS – 110dB below rated output (IHF-A weighted, input shorted, 16 ohm output).
POWER SUPPLY ENERGY STORAGE:  Approximately 1300 joules.
POWER REQUIREMENTS: 105-130VAC 60Hz (260-750VAC 50Hz) 2100 watts at rated output, 2400 watts maximum, 800 watts at “idle”.
TUBES REQUIRED: 8 Matched pair KT120 Power Output; 1 6550WE Regulator; 1 6H30 Regulator Amplifier; 1 matched pair KT120 Driver; 1 6H30 follower.
DIMENSIONS: 13.5" (34.3 cm) W x 23" (58.4 cm) H x 20.8" (52.8 cm) D. Handles extend 1.5" (3.8 cm) forward and rearward.
WEIGHT: 170 lbs. (77.2 kg) Net; 395 lbs. (180 kg) per pair shipped weight.
esto si es un ampli.... 0.5% de thd a 750 watt de potenciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i m p r e s i o n a n t e !!!!!!!!!
al tubo en audio no hay con que darle......



bueno con comparaciones ya con la de arriba estamos sobrados, que el tubo manejando potencia tiene menos distorcion eso es un  hecho y con las mentiras del audio estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que ni en pedo voy a pagar una fortuna por un cable por mas que lo haya creado mandrake el mago no?
y a que la beta de un tr depende de la ic a exactamente eso me referia con cuanto gana esta porqueria....
por que supuestamente en clase ab tiene que pasar de una pequeñisima corriente de colector a una enorme para volver a la corriente de reposo, y en ese trayecto varia la ganancia y mete distorcion como lo explican mas arriba 
el tubo es distinto si bien toma corriente la grilla cuando se hace positiva esto no sucede hasta casi la region de saturacion, desde que la grilla es negativa con respecto al catodo la valvula es mas lineal hasta los 0 volt de g1 
por eso en todos los ampli valvulares vemos thd a plena potencia y en los tr no, 
ahora si  tenemos que comprar un transistor de diamante y una valvula  con grilla de oro esto es una estupidez atomica..... pero a alguien le gusta toda esa chatarreria y de hecho paga por ella fortunas...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2012)

http://www.audioresearch.com/Reference750.html


Jajajajajaj, Encontré el calentador que necesito en invierno.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 19, 2012)

Me parece que están demasiado metidos con el TDH y se están olvidando que los amplificadores a válvulas suelen tener una respuesta irregular, por mas baja que sea su TDH.
Por mas bueno que sea el ampli los transformadores de salida hacen estragos en la respuesta después de unos 8khz y hay que compensar siempre (a menos que esta caída en la respuesta nos venga bien, que pasa frecuentemente al poner el sistema de audio en una sala poco o nada tratada...).
Si te gustan los valvulares usa un valvular y si te gustan los transistorizados usa transistorizado, punto, en ambos casos hay excelentes diseños y en ambos casos (suponiendo que están bien diseñados y compensados) las distorsiones lineales y no lineales están por debajo de los umbrales auditivos con lo cual, si hacemos una comparativa ciega, dudo que alguien los distinga (bue... estoy seguro que nadie los distingue ya que todavía nadie ha pasado ninguna prueba de las que he hecho).

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 19, 2012)

No entiendo muy bien las comparaciones que haces, venis alabando propiedades de equipamiento esoterico del cual hay para SS o Valvulares.

Aca tenes un ejemplo 

MCINTOSH MC2KW






Especificaciones

FREQUENCY RESPONSE
+0, -0.25dB from 20Hz to 20kHz
+0, -3.0dB from 10Hz to 100kHz
TOTAL HARMONIC DISTORTION
0.005% maximum harmonic distortion 
at any power level from 250 milliwatts 
to 2000 watts, 20Hz to 20kHz
INTERMODULATION DISTORTION
0.005% maximum, if instantaneous peak power
output does not exceed 4000 watts, for any
combination of frequencies from 20Hz to 20kHz.
A-WEIGHTED SIGNAL-TO-NOISE RATIO
Unbalanced: 90dB (123dB below 
rated output) 
Balanced: 94dB (127dB below 
rated output) 
POWER OUTPUT
2000 watts into an 8, 4, or 2 ohm load is 
the minimum sine wave continuous average
power output. The output RMS voltage is:
126.5V across 8 ohms
89.5V across 4 ohms
63.3V across 2 ohms
INPUT IMPEDANCE
10,000 ohms
OUTPUT LOAD IMPEDANCE
Three pairs of terminals each 
for 8, 4 and 2 ohms
INPUT SENSITIVITY
2.5V unbalanced; 5V balanced
WIDE BAND DAMPING FACTOR
Greater than 40
DYNAMIC HEADROOM
2dB
RATED POWER BAND
20Hz to 20kHz
POWER GUARD
Clipping is prevented and THD 
does not exceed 2% with up 
to 14dB overdrive
POWER REQUIREMENTS
Each Power Module:
100 Volts, 50/60Hz, 1440 Watts
110 Volts, 50/60Hz, 13 Amps 
120 Volts, 50/60Hz, 12 Amps
220 Volts, 50/60Hz, 7.5 Amps
230 Volts, 50/60Hz, 6.5 Amps
240 Volts, 50/60Hz, 6.5 Amps
Output Module:
100 Volts, 50/60Hz, 35 Watts
110 Volts, 50/60Hz, 35 Watts
120 Volts, 50/60Hz, 35 Watts
220 Volts, 50/60Hz, 35 Watts
230 Volts, 50/60Hz, 35 Watts
240 Volts, 50/60Hz, 35 Watts
OVERALL DIMENSIONS (H x W x D including 
handles, connectors and feet)
MC2KW Output Module and Power Module:
12-5/16" (31.27cm) x 17-3/4" (45.1cm) x 26-5/8" x (62.54cm)
WEIGHT
MC2KW Output Module: 121 lbs. (54.9kg) net;
146 lbs. (66.2kg) in shipping carton
MC2KW Power Module: 158 lbs. (71.7kg) net;
183 lbs. (83kg) in shipping carton

Realmente crees que una escucha HI/FI requiere de este mamotreto, o el mamotreto que posteaste?

Esto es subjetividad, este tipo de equipamiento es para mostrar cuan grande es tu billetera, que es algo muy comun entre los famosos Hi-Enders.
Los bandos existen porque son negocio, negocio del que vende en detrimento del que compra.

Sabes cuantas veces fui a casas de audiofilos que me mostraban equipamiento con varios ceros, y en la sala no tenian absolutamente ningun tipo de correcciona acustica, que te mostraban cables de 2000 dolares , pero ni siquieran equalizaban sala " porque el minimalismo es lo mejor". Debes ser un tipo grande pero equivocas el camino, si te gustan los equipos a valvulas defendelos desde la posicion que son lindos, que te despiertan emociones y que a vos te gustan , pero tecnologicamente son obsoletos. En tu discurso te falto las otras ramas del audio Vudu, que son el tube rolling, y el break-in time de las valvulas para que den todo su potencial.
Te falto tambien el tiempo de rodaje de los capacitores de acople, con dielectrico de piel de escroto de mosca, porque para bajas frecuencias son lo mejor.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Te falto tambien el tiempo de rodaje de los capacitores de acople, *con dielectrico de piel de escroto de mosca*  , porque para bajas frecuencias son lo mejor.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 19, 2012)

Decí lo que quieras Maxi, pero mamita, que IMPRESIONANTE que es esa McIntosh jojojo, no hay mueble que la aguante!

Mortal el dieléctrico


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 19, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> que IMPRESIONANTE que es esa McIntosh jojojo, *no hay mueble que la aguante!*


   Recién me doy cuenta del peso... *125 Kg*


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 19, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Recién me doy cuenta del peso... *125 Kg*



Eduardo, la misma cantidad de  kilos en billetes, necesitas para comprarlo.

Ahora, prestando un poco mas de atenciòn, debe de haber algùn error en los valores de power requirements, para entregar 2 KW, estos valores no me cierran ni ahi (ni viajando a mayor velocidad que la luz y ni retrocediendo en el tiempo.....)

Ahhhh, o serà por eso que son tan caros, serà por el ahorro de energia ???


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 19, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Eduardo, la misma cantidad de kilos en billetes, necesitas para comprarlo.
> 
> Ahora, prestando un poco mas de atenciòn, debe de haber algùn error en los valores de power requirements, para entregar 2 KW, estos valores no me cierran ni ahi (ni viajando a mayor velocidad que la luz y ni retrocediendo en el tiempo.....)
> 
> Ahhhh, o serà por eso que son tan caros, serà por el ahorro de energia ???


 
Acordate que con el banco de capacitores podes entregar mas potencia en intervalos cortos de tiempo, mayores a lo que da el trafo, lo que ponen es el consumo "promedio" pero puede haber picos mayores en algunos casos puntuales (bue.. zarpados mas que puntuales )


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 19, 2012)

Juan a mi me encanta tambien, a cualquiera que le guste el audio y la electronica al ver estas cosas se le vuela la peluca, pero los veo como un concept car. Es publicidad, no creo que ni siquiera sea negocio. Esto equivale a las Kef Muon, a las ByW 800 Series, los giradiscos con levitacion magnetica y ese tipo de cosas. Son las herramientas que tiene las empresas para decirnos que estan a la vanguardia, pero son eso un concepto. 
Saludos.


La de los capacitores no la pude evitar, es la costumbre.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 19, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Acordate que con el banco de capacitores podes entregar mas potencia en intervalos cortos de tiempo, mayores a lo que da el trafo, lo que ponen es el consumo "promedio" pero puede haber picos mayores en algunos casos puntuales (bue.. zarpados mas que puntuales )



Aja, gracias Juan, pero ahi entonces no serìa "2000 watts into an 8, 4, or 2 ohm load is
the minimum sine wave continuous average power output", o me equivoco ???
Sds.


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 19, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Aja, gracias Juan, pero ahi entonces no serìa "2000 watts into an 8, 4, or 2 ohm load is
> the minimum sine wave continuous average power output", o me equivoco ???
> Sds.


 
mmm ahi me mataste  , ¡que el profe aclare!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2012)

El equipo entrega 2000W, toma de la red eléctrica 1800W y la potencia faltante de la materia oscura del universo. 
Así que no solo es Hi Fi, sino que también es ecológico.

La piel de escroto de de mosca ya no se emplea en Hi Fi como dieléctrico en los capacitores, quedó plenamente demostrado que la piel de la lombriz del Himalaya da unos tonos medios mas caramelosos y deconvolutivos sobre todo en frecuencias trans-paramétricas, y por supuesto los agudos son envolventes y virtuosos.
También da unos bajos excepcionalmente "Abrigantes y acolchonados".


Capacitores con dieléctrico de piel de lombriz del Himalaya *"Auténtica"* a la venta "En exclusividad" a través de la *Fogonazo INC.* y en oferta especial para el Foro.

*! Llame YA ¡*, nuestras operadoras lo están esperando.

Satisfacción garantizada o le retenemos su dinero.​


----------



## feduarg (Abr 19, 2012)

hola solo queria aportar algo, si leen este articulo http://www.willypastrana.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=5&Itemid=79 va a querer morir por haber destruido sus vidas y no alcanzar la perfección que solo el elegido les puede ofreser a cambio de sus almas y todo el dinero que ahorraras en toda tu vida y mas jajaja, lo mas triste de esto es que creo que se creen hasta sus propias mentiras... hablo de los ilumidados del hi-end o hi-10,


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 19, 2012)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa si es cierto cuantos hay que toman energia de los rayos cosmicos y del calor de el cuerpo del dueño para engrosar sus watts.....


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2012)

No es el único *"Iluminado"* 

*Anubis Audio*

*Edit:*

No se pierdan del *Foro Anubis Audio*, ! No tiene desperdicio ¡


*Edit Again*


----------



## feduarg (Abr 19, 2012)

para el bien de la humanidad deberian clonar sus oidos e implantarlos a todos "para que podamos ver la luz..." y apreciar los matices ultrasonicos y sub sonicos que solo ellos escuchan y para que al final le demos la razon jajajas


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 19, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El equipo entrega 2000W, toma de la red eléctrica 1800W y la potencia faltante de la materia oscura del universo.
> Así que no solo es Hi Fi, sino que también es ecológico.
> 
> La piel de escroto de de mosca ya no se emplea en Hi Fi como dieléctrico en los capacitores, quedó plenamente demostrado que la piel de la lombriz del Himalaya da unos tonos medios mas caramelosos y deconvolutivos sobre todo en frecuencias trans-paramétricas, y por supuesto los agudos son envolventes y virtuosos.
> ...



Aja, entonces hemos descubierto que la materia obscura del universo es la causa del precio.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Aja, entonces hemos descubierto que la materia obscura del universo es la causa del precio.......



Exacto, para conseguir energía de la "Materia Oscura" es necesario enfriar los hiperconductores a *-*25 K para que no se pierda la pureza de los electrones y eso es caro.


----------



## feduarg (Abr 19, 2012)

estube viendo los videos de anuvis en you tube aparte de muy divertidos.... y poniendome un poco serio si los videos son verdaderos don anuvis esta protagonizando la gran estafa 4, jejeje salvese quien pueda.....


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2012)

feduarg dijo:


> hola solo queria aportar algo, si leen este articulo http://www.willypastrana.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=5&Itemid=79 va a querer morir por haber destruido sus vidas y no alcanzar la perfección que solo el elegido les puede ofreser a cambio de sus almas y todo el dinero que ahorraras en toda tu vida y mas jajaja, lo mas triste de esto es que creo que se creen hasta sus propias mentiras... hablo de los ilumidados del hi-end o hi-10,




Lástima, yo que quería disfrutar Terminator2 en mi sistema Hi-10 Pero si Don Willy Pastrana no lo considera adecuado... Nomás no.


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 19, 2012)

juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa nunca me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* tanto de risaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
es lo que siempre quise hacer..............jajajajjaja
y volviendo al tema de los watt cosmicos
ustedes no entienden nada, el tema es asi: cuando una de las ramas del ampli conduce todo la otra esta en al corte, en ese instante ingresan millones de electrones al condensador de la fuente y como entran tan rapido producen calor, y este calor, mis queridos no es perdida, nooooooooooooooooo los electrones se calientan tienen sexo y se reproducen a la velocidad de la luz por eso siempre salen mas de los que ingresan 
quedo claro??? o se creian que lo que entrega el capacitor en un pico hay que cargarlo de nuevo noooooooo muchachos tienen que entrar con la suficiente velocidad para producir el efecto mencionado up supra, ese joule no sabia nada..... y el leyden ese es peor
tengo que estudiar mas este temita.... varios me mandaron a marzo mas arriba y tienen razon, yo uso un trafo de 1.5kva para un ampli valvular de 250+250 y cuando anda al palo calienta que da miedo el de alimentacion.... por ejemplo con la mano no lo aguantas o sea + de 60 grados y la escupida se evapora despacito  - de 80... voy a implementar la tecnologia de reproduccion de electrones urgente!!!!....



que buenos videos!!!! no hay mas?


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 19, 2012)

Hay un video de un gran amigo quemando unas Anubis por ahí...

Si impregnamos la piel de lombriz con sangre de pitufo, ¿mejorara el sonido? lo digo por que capture dos intentando huir de un ABX


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 19, 2012)

si necesitas ayuda para sacrificarlos ... tengo varias cositas para probar ... me sale mejor que modificar tweeters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hay un video de un gran amigo quemando unas Anubis por ahí...
> 
> Si impregnamos la piel de lombriz con sangre de pitufo, ¿mejorara el sonido? lo digo por que capture dos intentando huir de un ABX





AntonioAA dijo:


> si necesitas ayuda para sacrificarlos ... tengo varias cositas para probar ... me sale mejor que modificar tweeters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Están convirtiendo el tema en algo _*"Poco serio"*_, voy a tener que llamar a la chica de la limpieza.


----------



## feduarg (Abr 19, 2012)

es cierto que se volvio poco serio, pero como el gran dicho popular dice es mejor reir que llorar....
la verdad analisandolo un poco frio al tema hay mucho cuento y chamullo en esto del hi end, y la gran verdad que se puede conseguir buenos resultados con mucho menos de lo que ellos pretenden vender sus productos. taria bueno hacer un desafio iluminados del cosmos del hi-end vs foristas y con identicos productos armar dos cajas y ver si ellos consiguen los mismos resultados o si por algun milagro los foristas le hacen sombra.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Abr 19, 2012)

los tipos del video de fogonazo, realmentre compraron productos de anubis para hacerlos pelota???


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 20, 2012)

Cyver :
Que se le va a hacer ... los terrícolas son asi , lastima que aun no encontre la forma de explotar esas características ....

Don Fogonazo: 2 cosas:

- Soy SERIO pero NO SOLEMNE
- Una vez que limpie... me manda la chica para casa??


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 20, 2012)

feduarg: últimamente es lo que mas estoy haciendo, no desafiar pero si que me vengan a demostrar lo que dicen.En la última reunión comparamos un instrumento real (saxo) vs mi equipo conectado con los cables mas cutres y un ampli de gama ultra low end... grababamos el saxo e inmediatamente lo reproduciamos por el equipo, que cyberlarva te cuente como salio...


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 20, 2012)

Gracias Eduardo.

Cuando en lo de Juan hicimos la prueba, la verdad se cayo cualquier tipo de teoria loca que cualquier hi-ender pueda enarbolar. Bien brutal, un saxo, un equipo de grabacion de excelencia, y un ampli low end, las supercajas de Juan, y cable rojo-negro, mas los elevacables de Mar del Plata y Riosma, que Juan te muestre la foto.

Tremendo! 

Aca tenes un ejemplo que postien en otro foro...

Oppo BD-83

Precio $ 499











Lexicon BD-30

Precio $ 3499











El que encuentre las diferencias se gana un CD del Sapo Pepe autografiado.
Lo mas ridiculo es que el Oppo se gana todas las menciones por la calidad de su transporte que segun varios reviews es muy buena. ES UN BDROM OEM DE PC, por favor mirar el cablecito serial ATA rojo que sale debajo del transporte.

Saludos


----------



## feduarg (Abr 20, 2012)

la verdad me engache con este tema siempre soñe tener mi super sistema de audio, pero luego de averiguar y consultar termine comprando dos monitodes de estudio potenciados y sueman de maravilla aclaro que era para lo que me alcansaba..... pero no me arrepiento de haberlos comprado sino que me siento y disfruto de la musica que salen de ellos....



una consulta para los maestros del foro hay algun tema que hable o enseñe sobre la acustica de la sala o como armar una sala de multimedia para musica y ver pelis taria bueno tambien traer a la luz los mitos y verdades sobre este tema y ayudarnos a los que estamos dando los primeros pasos en esto de la buena reproduccion de musica


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2012)

De nada Cyver!
Ahhhh....no me acordaba de esas fotos que habías publicado!!!! La verdad es que es patético!

La calidad del transporte   ....y lo peor es que creen que pueden escuchar diferencias en el transporte, aún cuando la interfaz al lector tiene un buffer de memoria para resincronizar los datos  . Luego empiezan con que la corrección de errores afecta la calidad del sonido  y toda la sanata...
Yo me pregunto que diferencia hay entre este valor binario leído directamente: *10010001* y este otro reconstruido por hardware luego de un error: *10010001  *... pues yo no le veo ninguna... y menosla va a ver el DAC, sea este de la marca que sea. Pero algo esotérico debe haber, por que en sus oídos SI HAY DIFERENCIA  .

Sigo insistiendo: esto es patético...!


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 20, 2012)

El Ing. Ortoroto, de Anubis, le vendiò un par de cajas a los españoles de Matrix HiFi, con el fin de medirlas y hacerles pruebas ABX, etc.  (para què....), el desarrollo de este culebròn (telenovela) se puede seguir desde el forro, perdòn, foro de Anubis y el de Matrix, ademàs de otros lugares pùblicos en donde se trata el tema por la web.

Con respecto a la escoba de Fogo, y demàs discusiones y debates, el fin de este tema es la mentira del HiEnd, y asì como hay valvulares muy caros y complejos que pueden meterse dentro del HiFi; como lo señalò EZ unos mensajes atras, el HiEnd te quiere vender valvulares SE, a precios de valvulares HiFi con fidelidad inferior a un mal Gainclone y publicidad y mentiras que lo dejan a Goebbels como un vendedor de autos. De eso se trata la propuesta de Fogo.


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 20, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> El Ing. Ortoroto, de Anubis, le vendiò un par de cajas a los españoles de Matrix HiFi, con el fin de medirlas y hacerles pruebas ABX, etc.  (para què....), el desarrollo de este culebròn (telenovela) se puede seguir desde el forro, perdòn, foro de Anubis y el de Matrix, ademàs de otros lugares pùblicos en donde se trata el tema por la web.
> 
> Con respecto a la escoba de Fogo, y demàs discusiones y debates, el fin de este tema es la mentira del HiEnd, y asì como hay valvulares muy caros y complejos que pueden meterse dentro del HiFi; como lo señalò EZ unos mensajes atras, el HiEnd te quiere vender valvulares SE, a precios de valvulares HiFi con fidelidad inferior a un mal Gainclone y publicidad y mentiras que lo dejan a Goebbels como un vendedor de autos. De eso se trata la propuesta de Fogo.



No, la historia de Bortolotto y sus Anubis es otra mucho mas compleja. Este señor comenzo armando cajas con parlantes muy parecidos a los de GB Audio. Los "diseño" usando un tipo de ciencia medio compleja de entender. Se dedico durante mucho tiempo a alabar sus propiedades mistico-musicales, y de que se encontraban al nivel de ByW, Sonus Faber y Focal. No tubo mejor idea que meterse en Matrix-Hifi a postear de sus descubrimientos y comenzo una guerra total, a tal punto que la gente de Matrix, vino a la Argentina y compro un par de cajas y se las llevo a España donde las midieron y bue, las cosas no fueron como parecia ser.
Esto derivo en el tremendo quilombete y varios usuarios se sintieron estafados luego de ver las mediciones. Ahi aparecen los videos.

Saludos


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 20, 2012)

la historia de los anubis no la se, no me sorprende que sea todo mentira pero los videos son super divertidos!!!!! pueden postear mas jajajjajaja
yo tengo una duda, y dejando el tema principal del foro, que es mentiras en hi end lo que comprueban mis parlantitos que vinieron en el kit de armar el pc que dicen 100watt con 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000001 % thd y todo desde alimentacion usb.... pregunto:
hay mucha diferencia entre el audio a transistores y el de tubos, yo por lo menos la noto, y mucho es como que se plancha el sonido es chato el de semiconductores es lo que puedo describir en la apreciacion mia
creo que la diferencia se ve en audio a valvulas de alta potencia, que nos permite usar transformadores de salida enormes  en los que la induccion al calcularlos por lo menos yo uso el 5% de la capacidad del nucleo, los trafos parecen de una soldadora electrica pero para mi andan muuuuuuuuy bien, buscando sacarse de encima el tema de la respuesta despues de los 8k en donde cae el trafo un artilugio, por lo menos mio es el de usar una carga de placa de 1500 ohm por cada tubo, y al usar un nucleo enorme se facilita el tema de la capacidad distribuida que plancha los agudos los bobinados tienen pocas vuleltas...
con el tema de transistores es mas dificil y creo yo que influye mucho el tema de que cuando varia la corriente de colector varia mucho la beta encima se te achica y agranda la base a medida que varia ic 
la solucion que vi es poner nuuuuuuuuchos transistores en paralelo y si tenemos una capacidad de 1000 pf de salida por tr, con 10 en paralelo.... bueno es un filtro pasabajos....
en la capacidad de la base de entrada la cosa se pone peor, el tr que publicaron mas arriba ese que figura la thd, tambien tiene una capacidad de entrada de 500pf, acordémonos de que un baxandall con el agudo al minimo conecta un condensador de 150pf a masa.... o sea que tenemos casi 4 baxandall con el agudo en minimo por tr.... como lidear con eso? lo que se me ocurre es reforzar la respuesta en la banda para compensar ese condensador parasito. pero todo esto corre la fase, de la parte que reforzamos, o sea un despelote, en el tubo es mas facil por que la cap de entrada es pequeña al lado de los semiconductores, cualquier tubo que ande ululando por ahi anda en 30 mhz por ese tema... pero tiene otros problemas.....
en definitiva...... con que escuchoooooooooo? jajajajjajaa tengo que hacer con todo lo mismo que el video de anubis audio y traerme una orquesta......



che tengo un amigo que fabricaba parlantes para ken brown, y winco... todos los parlantes esos suenan horrible de feos.... podriamos hacer algun anubis ll evolution 5...o mejor  un afrodita evo1 supertorque.. le quedan muchos esqueletos medio oxidados tirados en el fondo del galpon....
saludos!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Abr 20, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> la historia de los anubis no la se, no me sorprende que sea todo mentira pero los videos son super divertidos!!!!! pueden postear mas jajajjajaja
> yo tengo una duda, y dejando el tema principal del foro, que es mentiras en hi end lo que comprueban mis parlantitos que vinieron en el kit de armar el pc que dicen 100watt con 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000001 % thd y todo desde alimentacion usb.... pregunto:
> hay mucha diferencia entre el audio a transistores y el de tubos, yo por lo menos la noto, y mucho es como que se plancha el sonido es chato el de semiconductores es lo que puedo describir en la apreciacion mia
> creo que la diferencia se ve en audio a valvulas de alta potencia, que nos permite usar transformadores de salida enormes en los que la induccion al calcularlos por lo menos yo uso el 5% de la capacidad del nucleo, los trafos parecen de una soldadora electrica pero para mi andan muuuuuuuuy bien, buscando sacarse de encima el tema de la respuesta despues de los 8k en donde cae el trafo un artilugio, por lo menos mio es el de usar una carga de placa de 1500 ohm por cada tubo, y al usar un nucleo enorme se facilita el tema de la capacidad distribuida que plancha los agudos los bobinados tienen pocas vuleltas...
> ...


 
Cuando los compares a ciegas (valvular vs transistorizado) suponiendo que están bien hechos ambos, te van a sonar exactamente igual 
Lo que entra por los ojos modifica drásticamente nuestra percepción, ya el solo hecho de ver una válvula encendida cambia muchas cosas en nuestra manera de procesar la info. Si querés conmutador, tengo  es increible como cambia todo cuando no vemos ya que normalmente, las diferencias que se escuchan cuando vemos son enormes...

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> yo tengo una duda, y dejando el tema principal del foro, que es mentiras en hi end lo que comprueban mis parlantitos que vinieron en el kit de armar el pc que dicen 100watt con 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000001 % thd y todo desde alimentacion usb.... pregunto:
> hay mucha diferencia entre el audio a transistores y el de tubos, yo por lo menos la noto, y mucho es como que se plancha el sonido es chato el de semiconductores es lo que puedo describir en la apreciacion mia


En cuanto a los valvulares hay una explicación muy simple de por qué "suenan mas llenos" que uno de estado sólido: la distorsión.
Los valores relativamente importantes de distorsión par hacen que la primer armónica (= 2 * Fppal) se agregue a la señal principal. pero esta primer armónica es la octava inmediatamente superior de esa señal ppal, lo que hace que suenen dos cuerdas (F y 2F) cuando en realidad tocás una (para decirlo de alguna forma).
Demás está decir que aunque suenen mas llenos, redondos y autoritarios, lo que escuchás NO ES lo que el artista produjo 



estebanratto dijo:


> la solucion que vi es poner nuuuuuuuuchos transistores en paralelo y si tenemos una capacidad de 1000 pf de salida por tr, con 10 en paralelo.... bueno es un filtro pasabajos....
> en la capacidad de la base de entrada la cosa se pone peor, el tr que publicaron mas arriba ese que figura la thd, tambien tiene una capacidad de entrada de 500pf, acordémonos de que un baxandall con el agudo al minimo conecta un condensador de 150pf a masa.... o sea que tenemos casi 4 baxandall con el agudo en minimo por tr.... como lidear con eso? lo que se me ocurre es reforzar la respuesta en la banda para compensar ese condensador parasito. pero todo esto corre la fase, de la parte que reforzamos, o sea un despelote, en el tubo es mas facil por que la cap de entrada es pequeña al lado de los semiconductores, cualquier tubo que ande ululando por ahi anda en 30 mhz por ese tema... pero tiene otros problemas.....


Solución?
De quien?
D. Self explica claramente por que no se pueden agregar parvas de transistores en paralelo si querés mantener la distorsión acotada.


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 20, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> No, la historia de Bortolotto y sus Anubis es otra mucho mas compleja. Este señor comenzo armando cajas con parlantes muy parecidos a los de GB Audio. Los "diseño" usando un tipo de ciencia medio compleja de entender. Se dedico durante mucho tiempo a alabar sus propiedades mistico-musicales, y de que se encontraban al nivel de ByW, Sonus Faber y Focal. No tubo mejor idea que meterse en Matrix-Hifi a postear de sus descubrimientos y comenzo una guerra total, a tal punto que la gente de Matrix, vino a la Argentina y compro un par de cajas y se las llevo a España donde las midieron y bue, las cosas no fueron como parecia ser.
> Esto derivo en el tremendo quilombete y varios usuarios se sintieron estafados luego de ver las mediciones. Ahi aparecen los videos.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por la precisiòn Cyver.

En el Link, otra explicaciòn del porquè suenan distintos, y la catalogan como el primer motivo por el cuàl suenan diferentes (sin nombrar el tan mencionado tema de los armònicos). El valvular, un gran loudness.
http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/12_amps_8.html

Eduardo, vos hablando de graves llenos, redondos y autoritarios ?????
Ya le saquè una foto a la pantalla, hice un print screen y contratè un Escribano para darle legalidad !!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2012)

ehbressan dijo:


> Eduardo, vos hablando de graves llenos, redondos y autoritarios ?????
> Ya le saquè una foto a la pantalla, hice un print screen y contratè un Escribano para darle legalidad !!!!!!


  
Es que me tienta el calibre de las bolu#$@&# que dicen!! Hace un tiempo ya, tuve una "discusión" por ese tema y ya que todos usaban los mismo términos para describir el sonido les pedí que me dieran el link a un glosario de ellos para poder entenderlos. Finalmente lo encontré yo mismo en inglés...y solo encontré UNO  que describía esos términos (el glosario es *este*), de los cuales te copio los primeros que acabo de ver:

*aggressive:* *Reproduced sound that is excessively forward and bright.*  

*airy:* *Pertaining to treble which sounds light, delicate, open, and  seemingly unrestricted in upper extension*  . A quality of reproducing  systems having very smooth and very extended HF response. 

Como son definiciones medio "recursivas", vamos a buscar los términos forward y bright:

*forward, forwardness* A quality of reproduction _which seems to  place sound sources closer than they were recorded._  Como saben donde estaba grabado originalmente? 

*bright, brilliant* _The most often misused terms in audio_, these  describe the degree to which reproduced sound has a hard, crisp edge to  it. Brightness relates to the energy content in the 4kHz-8kHz band. It  is _not_ related to output in the extreme-high-frequency range. All  live sound has brightness; it is a problem only when it is excessive.  _Y cuando es "excesivo"?_

Les dejo a ustedes los deberes de buscar y enlazar el significado de: "light", "open", "delicate" y "seemingly unrestricted".

En fin Ernesto....vos verás como se juega a esto


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 20, 2012)

Faaa Eduardo, una Delicatessen !!
La creatividad impulsada por el dinero.
Me matò el forwardness.....


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 20, 2012)

He visto la luz, hermanos !!!
Alabados seais!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> He visto la luz, hermanos !!!
> Alabados seais!



Y que la fuerza esté contigo!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 20, 2012)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Gracias Eduardo.
> 
> Cuando en lo de Juan hicimos la prueba, la verdad se cayo cualquier tipo de teoria loca que cualquier hi-ender pueda enarbolar. Bien brutal, un saxo, un equipo de grabacion de excelencia, y un ampli low end, las supercajas de Juan, y cable rojo-negro, mas los elevacables de Mar del Plata y Riosma, que Juan te muestre la foto.
> 
> ...



che cyberlarva, donde lo conseguis a $500 pesoss???? yo lo vi en avalon y por mercadolibre a 1200 dolares  ....

hasta mas caro que un reproductor marantz


----------



## lincesur (Abr 20, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Exacto, para conseguir energía de la "Materia Oscura" es necesario enfriar los hiperconductores a *-*25 K para que no se pierda la pureza de los electrones y eso es caro.


saludos
ahora es mejor un buen vino
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27664/
un saludo


----------



## ehbressan (Abr 20, 2012)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> che cyberlarva, donde lo conseguis a $500 pesoss???? yo lo vi en avalon y por mercadolibre a 1200 dolares  ....
> 
> hasta mas caro que un reproductor marantz



La comparacion de Cyver es en dolares y afuera del pais. (el Oppo vale eso en Amazon, por ej.)
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 20, 2012)

Creo que hay que leer estos artículos de ESP sobre que es HiFi:

http://sound.whsites.net/whatis.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/whatis2.htm


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 20, 2012)

> che cyberlarva, donde lo conseguis a $500 pesoss???? yo lo vi en avalon y por mercadolibre a 1200 dolares  ....
> 
> hasta mas caro que un reproductor marantz



El precio es en dolares, en el exterior. 

Saludos


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 21, 2012)

fijense que opinan de esto, a simple vista parece un multivibrador pero en realidad es un operacional a tubos 
lo que viene a echar por tierra la teoria esa de que no se puede realimentar en exeso un amp valvular y lograr buen amortiguamiento (en el barrio damping)
y donde vi la solucion de parva de transistores de salida  por ejemplo en la potencia de 2000watt en puente creo que era peavey que de paso suena orrible!!
saludos



aca hay otro 
saludos



uhhhhhhhhhh ese no era este si


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 21, 2012)

estebanratto dijo:


> fijense que opinan de esto, a simple vista parece un multivibrador pero en realidad es un operacional a tubos
> lo que viene a echar por tierra la teoria esa de que no se puede realimentar en exeso un amp valvular y lograr buen amortiguamiento (en el barrio damping)
> y donde vi la solucion de parva de transistores de salida  por ejemplo en la potencia de 2000watt en puente creo que era peavey que de paso suena orrible!!
> saludos
> ...




uhhfffff esteban, eso que mostras (bajado de la pagina de john broskie) es un amplificador diferencial de acoplamiento cruzado, es mas viejo que vos y yo, y no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la ganancia de lazo de un amplificador, ni con el factor de amortiguamiento, no se por que pones en la misma bolsa a un amplificador peavey....


el factor de amortiguamiento de un amplificador valvular depende de la resistencia de placa de las valvulas de salida, de la impedancia de carga y del margen de ganancia del lazo de realimentacion (cuando se realimenta tension), tambien hay otras maneras de aumentar el damping, como la solucion que implementó Bogen, de realimentar corriente, cuyo esquema publiqué yo hace unos años en este foro: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvular-50w-alto-damping-zo-0-2-ohm-16396/

los margenes de ganancia en amplificadores a valvulas son relativamente bajos por varios motivos, el mas importante es la gran cantidad de desplazamiento de fase entre entrada y salida, producto de los varios acoplamientos capacitivos que hay entre etapas y del propio transformador de salida, no de si la entrada es diferencial o no...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2012)

Tardó, pero llegó.




*[Off topic dentro de otro Off Topic de mayor rango]*

Miren esta imagen a ver si notan algo "Interesante"


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tardó, pero llegó.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un Macintosh para el Mid/Tweeter. Que pudiente


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Un Macintosh para el Mid/Tweeter. Que pudiente



Frío, Frío, Frío


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Frío, Frío, Frío


JUAAAAAA!!!!!! Unos Macs DPM con un baffle de don ANUBIS?   

PD: Debo reconocer que el laqueado del baffle está MUY BUENO....


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Frío, Frío, Frío




Wow, Eso si no me lo esperaba, Es McIntosh no "MacIntosh" En fin...

No sepo

Ps: No pues si... Ahora que lo menciona Ezavalla, esos bafles son conocidos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Wow, Eso si no me lo esperaba, Es McIntosh no "MacIntosh" En fin...
> 
> No sepo
> 
> Ps: No pues si... Ahora que lo menciona Ezavalla, esos bafles son conocidos.



Unica ayudita 

Leer con extrema atención las especificaciones de esos amplificadores, están unos comentarios mas atrás.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## fausto garcia (Abr 21, 2012)

> Que sos peleador , esteban ...
> Creo que me has convencido ... voy a empezar a construir una compu a valvulas , no hay nada mas eficiente que programar assembler con clavijas .
> Y voy por mas , mi mujer de ahora en mas usara corset y vestidos belle epoque....





> La piel de escroto de de mosca ya no se emplea en Hi Fi como dieléctrico en los capacitores, quedó plenamente demostrado que la piel de la lombriz del Himalaya da unos tonos medios mas caramelosos y deconvolutivos sobre todo en frecuencias trans-paramétricas, y por supuesto los agudos son envolventes y virtuosos.
> También da unos bajos excepcionalmente "Abrigantes y acolchonados".



Saludos compañeros 

Me llamo mucho la atencion, el titulo del tema, y con estos comentarios de los compañeros me alegraron la tarde.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2012)

El peso de todos los amplificadores???

Madre mía...

Por que la potencia... Pufff, mientras no se acople un micrófono o de pura casualidad falseen las entradas analógicas no habrá otro Chernobyl...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> El peso de todos los amplificadores???
> 
> Madre mía......



Correcto, esos kilos en esas maderitas


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 21, 2012)

Che! Que no ves que tiene una varita  de 1/2 en medio Jajajajaja


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 22, 2012)

"Hablando de mentiras en el audio, miren esto:

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...M#questionText"
che me gusto la oferta especial u$s 40.000 es por los parlantes nada mas?
a ver 40000*4.38 (precio oficial mentiroso, en realidad si queres dolares valen 5 en la financiera y te venden todos los que quieras....) =$175200 me compro con esa plata una hilux 2012 y me sobra para echarle gasoil e ir de vacaciones.... fuera de joda alguien garpa semejante cantidad de plata por esa bosta???? yo no lo puedo creer....



che el twitter de arriba en el equipo de la foto parece un motorola piezoelectrico....


----------



## cyverlarva (Abr 22, 2012)

Esteban si te referis al modelo de S&K ( el link salio mal) es algo que a mi me viene dando vueltas hace tiempo. El modelo que citas tiene al menos algunos drivers de precio bastante caritos. Los SEAS esos son una referencia , tienen cono de magnesio, la verdad un parlante de primerisima linea pero no creo que pase los 250 dolares en origen. El tweeter tambien es un modelo carito , mas alla que los tweeters de cinta meten una distorsiones tremendas y ese "sonido caracteristico"  sea distorsion pura, pero seguro vale un par de mangos. El tema es el woofer, y ahi si que es jodido, un driver "especialmente realizado para nosotros" bajo las indicaciones de un tipo que te habla de cables organicos? de valvulas criogenicas? es como para tener un poquito de miedo. Habla de los mundialmente conocidos capacitores de piel de escroto de mosca ( perdoname fogonazo, pero los de piel de lombriz del himalaya producen medios colorados con las puntas verdes) y bue, yo la verdad si tengo 40 K verdes no me compro eso. Ni hablemos de meter el adefesio ese en el living de mi casa, mi mujer directamente me mete un shot de kul de antologia.
Ahora a mi me gustaria saber que tipo de metodo usan para calcular el precio de los producto que venden. Porque al menos en las cajas comerciales de varios miles de dolares, te muestran unas salas anecoicas barbaras, unas lineas de produccion tremendas, te venden eso de la deposicion de diamantes en la superficie del cono del tweeter ( ByW ) tweeters de berilio puro ( Focal) y se sabe que laburar berilio es muy jodido, te muestran una fresadora 4D para laburar aluminio en las Kef Muon, pero este ladri te muestra una mesa con 4 cacharros, ( eso si caros ) tapados con acrilico y listo.
Que se yo, si me queres garcar armate un metodo para el garque, convenceme que los 40 K se van minimamente justificados. A este no le largo ni 200 pesos.

Saludos


----------



## estebanratto (Abr 22, 2012)

che era en serio lo de condensador de piel escroto de mosca? me estan jodiendo....


----------

